# Broke Crankbolt on SRAM/Truvativ GXP



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

I just snapped my crank bolt. What's weird is I was using a torque wrench -- 54NM. Can this be replaced? At first I was worried that I wouldn't be able to get it removed but it came off easily. This is the bolt on the non-drive-side.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I broke mine last week too on my XO carbon cranks. I too was using a torque wrench and the bolt seemed to crack without much force. My LBS had a replacement but it was $12 and they had to dig around for a bit to find it.


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got a new one installed. The are now steel instead of aluminum. Mechanic said they see a lot of the aluminum break. New design too, requires a spanner wrench to install.


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

turquoise said:


> Just got a new one installed. The are now steel instead of aluminum. Mechanic said they see a lot of the aluminum break. New design too, requires a spanner wrench to install.


The bike shop gave me the wrong bolt. It was too small and fortunately didn't mess up the threads. I think this is the correct bolt SRAM Truvativ GXP M15 Crank Bolt & M26 Cap - Excel Sports


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The one I broke was black, and my replacement is silver like in the link.


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

Now I've been to 3 bike shops and no one has the correct bolt. I did get one of these Amazon.com: TruVativ M15 Capless Steel Crank Bolts: Sports & Outdoors which will work but does not self extract. My crank is truvativ firex and seems at least one other person had trouble finding the part http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...uvativ-firex-lr-crank-bolt-anyone-489723.html


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the one i got.

TRUVATIV GXP M15 M26 SELF EXTRACT BOTTOM BRACKET CRANK BOLT CAP NEW | eBay


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Can you share a link to the steel bolt that is offered?


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Just get a shimano style octalink spline bb crank bolt. I bought a steel one on a bike trip in a random shop for cheap and its a perfect fit and wont loosen or break like the sram one, maybe you can find a sick Ti one on ebay but here is the one I used and I still could use the cranks w all they're bolts they had. Oh and these are $4 here.

Shimano Crank Bolts - Outside Outfitters


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

suspman said:


> Just get a shimano style octalink spline bb crank bolt. I bought a steel one on a bike trip in a random shop for cheap and its a perfect fit and wont loosen or break like the sram one, maybe you can find a sick Ti one on ebay but here is the one I used and I still could use the cranks w all they're bolts they had. Oh and these are $4 here.
> 
> Shimano Crank Bolts - Outside Outfitters


Which one exactly? There's a bunch on that list.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

The very first one that says octalink. Silver in color. Google image search what I called it and you will see what I mean. If you go to a shop they should have one in a junk drawer if they're worth a [email protected]


----------

